# Iron Warriors 9th Grand Company



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

As my thread in the modelling and painting section was primarily for my Warsmith and it has turned into an army log I thought I'd make a new thread here.

Anyway, on to pictures.
Warsmith:

















Warsmith bodyguard:

























And the unit's Aspiring Champion WIP:









C&C would be very much appreciated. 

Cheers, Wolf Fang


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

I am usually not a fan of iron warriors, but you have done something so well that I can't help but like yours! Exceptional paintjob, well done


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

Liking them, always a fan of the main chaos legions wish mine looked so good can never get the yellow stripes quite right. Really like the Techmarine the power weapon especially looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

Thanks. I tried to make them a bit darker than the GW ones (the bright gold rims) while trying to steer away from the boltgun drybrush over black basecoat ones that generally make up most of the IW armies.  I'm happy with them so far but I'm just hoping I get them finished in time for a tournament a coupl of months from now.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Those are some really nice models. You would know they are IWs without reading your title. That Warsmith is fantastic. Good job!


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

First of all, good job on these IW, they look great! :victory:



Wolf Fang said:


> Thanks. I tried to make them a bit darker than the GW ones (the bright gold rims) while trying to steer away from the boltgun drybrush over black basecoat ones that generally make up most of the IW armies.


May I ask how you painted them? Boltgun over black basecoat is the technique I am currently using and I would like to improve that


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Lovely work. I can definitely see the skill here even when I'm not crazy about your choices. 

I think your blending is really well done. And your attention to detail is excellent.

I think the damage in the hazard stripes looks funny, and extra busy. I think your armor silver is too bright, but it's possible that's from the flash. Or at least the highlight towards the armor edges seems too bright.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

What tournament will you be participating in with these models? 

They look great btw... The hazard stripes are well excecuted...


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

Dies Irae said:


> May I ask how you painted them?


Of course you can. The metal's been basecoated with Boltgun and then washed with devlan mud followed up with a Leviathan Purple wash. Be careful with the purple as it gets overwhelming quite quickly. What I tend to do is dip my brush in the wash and then touch the tip against a paper towel. This sucks out most of the paint and prevents the purple from pooling in the recesses as it normally would when applied as a heavy wash (I'm not sure I'm getting this across properly. If not, feel free to ask again.). The purple is there purely because of the yellow hazard stripes and because it adds some subtle colour to an otherwise very monotonous army. Yellow and purple are across of eachother on the colour wheel so they tend to go rather well together. Just don't overdo it. 
After the wash is dry, just highlight again using Boltgun, followed by Chainmail and Mithril. If you want to do this a bit faster, just highlight with Chainmail and you should be okay.
The brown metal is just basecoat Tin Bitz, wash with purple then highlight with a Tin Bitz/Mithril mix.



Kreuger said:


> Lovely work. I can definitely see the skill here even when I'm not crazy about your choices.
> 
> I think your blending is really well done. And your attention to detail is excellent.
> 
> I think the damage in the hazard stripes looks funny, and extra busy. I think your armor silver is too bright, but it's possible that's from the flash. Or at least the highlight towards the armor edges seems too bright.


I'd love to blame my crappy photography skills for the armours brightness and in part it is indeed the flash's fault. But as I highlighted up to mithril I suspect they'd still be too bright IRL. I have to say that I don't mind the brightness as it helps make the look dirtier because of the washes in the recesses.
As far as the hazard stripes go I think you're right. I was already going to paint the beaks on the helmets in bare metal again as the stripes don't really work on there, but I probably went a bit overboard with the stripes altogether on the last three. The scratches will remain there, but I will be using a different method on the next ones (the sponge method).

In any case thanks for the feedback. I'll be working on the next ones in the next couple of weeks but in the meantime here's something I'm working on in between for fun. 









Cheers, Wolf Fang


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

I'm thinking of entering Conflict (although that's a bit of an unrealistic goal and I'll probably end up having to use the marine army from my local store) and will be entering the Grand Belgian Open (the tournament that got me into 40k in the first place after realising fantasy takes to long to be played at tournaments). Any chance I'll see your rats or Grey KNights there?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Iron Warriors are looking great and the Warsmith is fantastic!!!! Well done on those.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Well done Sir, these are some beautiful Iron warriors! Executed very nicely.

+ Rep

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Understood. I after reading your process, I think I would have stopped at chain mail most of the time, but that's a personal preference. 

I actually don't mind the hazard stripes on the face plates. It isn't something I've seen in an IW army before. I think the scratches in the stripes are a bit much, but the stripes themselves are awesome.

It's also nice to hear folks discussing the use of color theory.

Keep up the good work!


Cheers,
Keuger


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Wolf Fang said:


> I'm thinking of entering Conflict (although that's a bit of an unrealistic goal and I'll probably end up having to use the marine army from my local store) and will be entering the Grand Belgian Open (the tournament that got me into 40k in the first place after realising fantasy takes to long to be played at tournaments). Any chance I'll see your rats or Grey KNights there?


Conflict 11? Nah, I'm giving that one a miss because I'm a bit too busy with my photography classes sadly 

It would be an amazing feat to finish this army before that date though :shok:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Great work, I love the power axe on the master of the forge (or iron father? I forget)

Great stuff anyway.

Rev


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

Okay, so after aiming to complete the army for some summer tournaments and failing miserably due to various reasons, I decided the release of the Cataphractii Terminators would be a good reason to pick up the brushes again.
So after receiving them a couple of days ago, got to work on them and currently and have the first 2 main bodies ready and the others are coming along nicely. 








I'll be continuing these over the next days and more updates will follow, but in the meantime C&C would be very much appreciated. 

Cheers, Wolf Fang


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

These are looking fantastic! Great source of inspiration although one thing..... You forgot that tiny bit of excess resin under the loin cloth of the guy on the right! Haha but I can understand how excitement caused you to over look it. Given mine arrived with quite a bit of mis cast I have to hold off on building them till the issues are settled, which is driving me mad lol, great work hope to see an update soon


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback about the bit of flash. I actually thought it was part of the model as it wasn't any kind of irregular shape. Anyway, I shaved it off while repainting the loin cloths, so it's fine now.
Haven't had much time to paint but did manage to make some progress on the Termie squad. Metals are done on all five main bodies and repainted the loin cloths because I didn't like the way the red looked in combination with the other colours.








As always, C&C is very much appreciated.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Lovely stuff!

Especially loving the Warsmith though


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Beautiful models there Wolf Fang, wish I could do a tenth as well as you... 
Iron Within, Iron without!


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

I really want to start painting my chaos now but I don't hav the time.
Iron warriors are showing to be really popular and wouldn't surprise me if their primark was next to be modelled.
Iron within, iron without


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Nice to see this log up and running again. It might even motivate me enough to update mine.

Good work so far on the Cataphractii, I liked the red loin cloths though.
Actually I think dark red fits the Iron warriors perfectly, it matches the gold trim the same way a purplish iron matches the yellow hazard stripes.

One thing I notices, you seem to leave your bases plain black or with just some minor stuff on it, any reason for that?


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

Thanks for the comments everyone. 
@SoA: I'd be very (pleasantly) surprised if Perturabo ends up being the next primarch released as I think they're going to make models for the other 3 primarchs int the first HH book first. I could be wrong though. 
@Dies Irae: Thanks, I moved during the summer and it took a while to get settled. Moving again in April, but in the meantime there should be fairly regular updates. 
I have to say I like theloincloths better in purple as I tend to avoid using more than 2 main colours besides the usual assortment of brown, grey/black and metals. I quite liked the red robes myself on their own, but thought they clashed too much with the rest of the army. 
Also, I do base my models, but I tend to take pictures just after I'm done painting them and before I get round to basing.


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

So far for regular updates. Finished all five with the exception of the shoulder pads and the bases. I think I might have gone a bit too brush happy with the blood after I did the chainfist but it's too late now. Besides, I kind of like it. 

























Comments and criticism would be very much appreciated. 

Cheers, Wolfie


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

very nice looking models dude have you done a tin trim on the silver or is it a wash? its a very nice finish either way.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Love em! I am a big fan on metallics as most people here know so to see another all metallics army gives me a warm feeling. Very nice paint job on the lot man, for sure.


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

@ Dorn: All of the trimming has been done with a Tin Bitz base highlighted up to 50/50 Tin BItz/Mithril (dunno the new paint names). I didn't really like the gold GW used for IW as it was way too shiny so I dulled it down to tin bitz as it detracts less from the rest of the model. 

@ Wraithlord: Apparantly most people seem to think metals are something you either just drybrush on (mostly older gamers) or something that doesn't look as cool as non metallic metal (complete bollocks). At least that's the case round where I live.
I actually like metals as they add a degree of realism to the models (as evidenced by your Sons) that can't be found in GW's (progressively more) cartoonish paint schemes. And if they do use metals (GK's spring to mind) they're to bright and seem to repel any form of dust and grime.
Anyway, that's the end of that rant. 
Glad I found a painter who appreciates a full metal army on this board. 

Cheers, Wolfie


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

Been a while since I last posted something here. Been quite busy the last year but finally have time to paint again so I thought I'd celebrate with a Heldrake for my IW army.








Still have to do the wings and limbs but the main body's pretty much finished so I thought I'd put up a picture for feedback.

As always C&C would be very much appreciated.

Cheers, Wolfie


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome back! :good:


The Heldrake is looking pretty damn good!


----------

